# مصطلحات التبريد وتكييف الهواء



## م. عبد المنعم (16 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*(وقل ربي زدني علماً)*​​​

​
الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له​وأشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن نبينا محمداً عبده ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم - ورضي الله عن صحابته أجمعين والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين​
​​​ 
مصطلحات التبريد وتكييف الهواء​





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخوتي المهندسين الأعزاء



سأبدأ بعون من الله وتوفيقه ، على وضع بعضاً من مصطلحات التبريد وتكييف الهواء ، مدعومة بالشرح والصورة ماأمكن ذلك ، نظراً لما يصادفه الأخوة المهندسين في ممارستهم العملية الكثير منها ، سواء من النشرات الفنية أو الكتب العلمية المتخصصة ، سائلاً الله عزّ وجلّ التوفيق وإتاحة الوقت في عملي هذا ، وأطلب منكم الدعاء.





أخوكم في الله​م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (16 فبراير 2006)

[frame="11 70"]جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم مهندس عبدالمنعم .... وباتظار الموضوع بفارغ الصبر [/frame]


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 فبراير 2006)

*فعلا متميز*

[frame=12 70] 
استاذي الكريم حضرتك فعلا انسان متميز وكمان افكار موضيعك متميزه ما شاء الله عليك والي الامام دائما
وننتظر الموضوع 

اخوك في الله محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
[/frame]​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (16 فبراير 2006)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك !*












ونحن دائماً في إنتظار مواضيعك المميزة التي تتسم بالمصداقية, نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل جميع أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 فبراير 2006)

*( 1 )*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


Refrigerant : وسيط تبريد
أي مادة تقوم بدور عامل التبريد عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من جسم آخر.


Primary refrigerant : وسيط تبريد أولي
المائع الذي ينتج درجة الحرارة المنخفضة عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة أثناء التبخر عند ضغط منخفض ، وطرد الحرارة أثناء التكثف عند ضغط عال.


Secondary refrigerant : وسيط تبريد ثانوي
اي وسيط سائل يستخدم في مجموعة تبريد ثانوية بغرض نقل الحرارة من نقطة الى أخرى.


Liquid refrigerant : وسيط تبريد سائل
وسيط تبريد متبخر تم تبريده الى درجة حرارة التشبع ، وبذلك تكثّف وتحوّل الى سائل.


Evaporating refrigerant : وسيط تبريد متبخر
وسيط تبريد حدث له تغيّر في الحالة من سائل الى بخار في مبخر وحدة التبريد.


Hydrocarbon refrigerant : وسيط تبريد هيدروكربوني
وسيط تبريد من السلسلة البرافينية او الاوليفينية التي تتركب من اتحادات مختلفة لعنصري الهيدروجين والكربون. ( البوتان , الميتان , .. )







أخوكم في الله


م.عبد المنعم
​


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااا استاذنا الجليل عبد المنعم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 فبراير 2006)

*(2)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


Compressor : ضاغط
مكون أساسي في مجموعة التبريد ذات الإنضغاط بالبخار. وظيفته سحب وسيط التبريد المتبخر عند ضغط منخفض نسبياً من المبخر، وضغطه، ثم تصريفه الى المكثف. 

Refrigerating Compressor : ضاغط تبريد
مكون أساسي في مجموعة التبريد ذات الإنضغاط بالبخار. وظيفته سحب وسيط التبريد المتبخر عند ضغط منخفض نسبياً من المبخر، وضغطه، ثم تصريفه الى المكثف. وتوجد ثلاثة أنواع من ضواغط تبريد العاملة في وحدات التبريد ذات الإنضغاط بالبخار :

Reciprocating Compressor : ضاغط مكبسي ( ترددي )
يحتوي على مكبس piston يتحرك في اسطوانة حركة مستقيمة متناوبة في اتجاهين منعاكسين ( للأعلى و للأسفل )، حيث أن الحركة تنتقل الى المكبس عن طريق عمود المرفق الذي يؤدي الى انجاز شوطي السحب والانضغاط بالاسطوانة المجهزة بصمام سحب وصمام طرد.


Rotary Compressor : ضاغط دوّار
الأجزاء المتحركة لهذا الضاغط هي العضو الدوار، الاكسنتريك، الريشة المنزلقة.

عند تحرّك العضو الدوار حول الاسطوانة، فان نقطة تماسه، تمسح المحيط بجدار الاسطوانة، يدفع البخار بالكامل والمتواجد امام نقطة التماس باتجاه الريشة المنزلقة باتجاه فتحة الطرد، وفي هذه اللحظة وعندما تكون نقطة التماس قد عبرت فتحة السحب، فان دفعة جديدة من بخار وسيط التبريد تمر من المبخر الى الضاغط.


Centrifugal Compressor : ضاغط نابذي (طرد مركزي) 
ويسمّى أيضاً : Turbo Compressor : ضاغط توربيني (عنفي)
ويتألف من حلقات من الأعضاء الدوّارة 

يحدث الانضغاط نتيجة لدوران وسيط التبريد المتبخر بسرعة عالية، وتحت تأثير القوة النابذة يقذف وسيط التبريد الى جدار العضو الدوّار داخلاً الى القناة المخصصة.







​




أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم

​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​





أشكر كل الأخوة على مرورهم ، متمنياً من الله أن يبارك في علمهم وعملهم ، وجزاهم الله عنّا خير الجزاء. 





أخوكم في الله​م.عبد المنعم


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (23 فبراير 2006)

اخى الفاضل تحية الى مجهودك الواضح والى الامام .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 فبراير 2006)

*(3)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


Dual effect Compressor : ضاغط ثنائي التأثير

Single vane rotary Compressor : ضاغط دوّار ذو ريشة مفردة (واحدة)


Multi vane rotary Compressor : ضاغط دوّار متعدد الريش​ 
Multi stage Compressor : ضاغط متعدد المراحل
ضاغط يتم الإنضغاط فيه لوسيط التبريد على عدة مراحل (كأن يتم في عدد من الاسطوانات)

Double stage Compressor : ضاغط مزدوج المرحلة
ضاغط يتم الإنضغاط فيه لوسيط التبريد على مرحلتين (كأن يتم في اسطونتين)

Hermatic Compressor : ضاغط محكم الغلق
ضاغط يكون فيه المحرك الكهربائي داخل غلاف الضاغط ، وتكون التجميعة بأكملها محكمة الغلق ، وتعزل حيّز وسيط التبريد عزلاً تامّاً عن الجو. ويشترط فيه أن يعمل عشرات السنين دون صيانة.

Semi hermatic Compressor : ضاغط نصف محكم الغلق
ضاغط يشبه ضاغط محكم الغلق ، إلاّ غلافه الخارجي غير ملحوم بل مربوط بالبراغي والصواميل ، ممّا يسمح بفكّه لإجراء الصيانة عليه.

Enclosed Compressor : ضاغط مغلق
ضاغط مكبسي (ترددي) تكون فيه الاسطوانات متوضّعة على شكل حرف V أو W 

Open Compressor : ضاغط مفتوح
ضاغط يكون عمود دورانه خارج علبة الضاغط ، ويلزمه جوانة لمنع وسيط التبريد من التسّرب و لعزل حيّز وسيط التبريد عن الجو ، ويحتاج إلى رقابة وإشراف على تشغيله.







أخوكم في الله​م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## سمير عبد الحليم (26 فبراير 2006)

ندعوا لك بدوام التفوق وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## تقوى الله (26 فبراير 2006)

*جهد رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​مهندسنا الفاضل م.abdmenem ...
أعتذر كل العذر عن تأخيري في التقديم في هذا الموضوع الشيق ،ولكن اعتقد انك اكثر واحد تعلم ظروفي ، جزاك الله خيرا" ، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، واشكرك كل الشكر والتقدير علي وقوفك بجانبي الفترة الماضية.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 فبراير 2006)

*(4)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

*Refrigerant flow control : التحكم بجريان وسيط التبريد*
*ويكون عن طريق صمامات التحكم مثل صمام التمدد اليدوي أو الآلي .*

*Refrigerant oil mixture : مزيج الزيت ووسيط التبريد*
*احدى الخصائص الهامة لوسيط التبريد هي قابلية ذوبان وسيط التبريد بالزيت.*​ 
*Refrigerant piping : أنابيب وسيط التبريد*
*شبكة أنابيب عائدة لوسيط التبريد تصنع من النحاس Copper أو النحاس الأصفر Brass أو ..*

*Refrigerant effect : التأثير التبريدي*
*كمية الحرارة التي يمتصها كل 1 كغ من وسيط التبريد عندما يتبحر من المكان المراد تبريده.*

*Refrigerant cylinder : اسطوانة وسيط التبريد*
*وعاء اسطواني مصنوع من الصلب ، يستعمل لتخزين ونقل وسيط التبريد.*




*
*









أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم


​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (28 فبراير 2006)

استاذنا الفاضل م. عبد المنعم
اعجز عن التعليق ولا استطيع سوى ان اقول جزاك الله كل خير
اخوك في الله
محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 فبراير 2006)

*(5)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


Compressor lubricating oils : زيوت تزييت الضاغط
زيت معد خصيصاً للضاغط ، لانه يلامس وسيط التبريد ، وأهم صفاته :

Chemical stability : الاستقرار الكيميائي
ويعني ان يعمل زيت تزييت الضاغط بصورة مستمرة ولمدة طويلة بدون الحاجة الى تغييره.

Pour point : نقطة الصبيب
وتعني أخفض درجة حرارة يمكن ان ينساب عندها الزيت تحت ظروف معينة.

Floc point : نقطة تلبد الزيت
وتعني درجة الحرارة التي عندها يبدأ الشمع Wax بالترسب من مزيج مؤلف من 90% وسيط تبريد و 10% من الزيت (حجما).

Cloud point : نقطة تغبّش الزيت
وتعني درجة الحرارة التي يبدأ عندها ترسب الشمع Wax اذا ماانخفضت حتى قيمة معينة.

viscosity : اللزوجة
هي مقياس لقابلية زيت التزييت لأداء وظيفة التزييت ، وذلك بتشكيل طبقة تغلف الأجزاء المتحركة وتمنع تآكلها.

Dielectric strength : متانة العزل الكهربائي
هي مقياس لمقاومة زيت التزييت لمرور التيار الكهربائي .
​ 


أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 فبراير 2006)

*تحية وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

أخي الفاضل أستاذي ومهندسي محمد ، جزاك الله خيراً ، وبارك الله في علمك وعملك ، متمنياً من الله التوفيق لكم ولكل الأعضاء والمشرفين على ما يبذلونه من أعمال جليلة وعظيمة .. إنه نعم المولى ونعم الوكيل.

وشكراً​أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## اشرف 66 (28 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير

و يعطيك العافيه اخى


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 مارس 2006)

*(6)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​​

Latent heat : الحرارة الكامنة
كمية الحرارة اللازمة لأن تمتصها أو تطردها وحدة الكتلة لأي مادة كي تغير حالتها (اي كي تنصهر أو تتصلب أو تتجمد أو تتبخر أو تتكثف).

Latent heat of fusion : الحرارة الكامنة للإنصهار
كمية الحرارة اللازم اضافتها لمادة ما كي تتحول من الحالة الصلبة الى الحالة السائلة دون تغير في درجة الحرارة.

Latent heat of vaporization : الحرارة الكامنة للتبخر
كمية الحرارة اللازم اضافتها لمادة ما كي تتحول من حالة سائل الى حالة بخار دون تغير في درجة الحرارة.

Latent heat of condensation : الحرارة الكامنة للتكثف
كمية الحرارة اللازم ازالتها من مادة متبخرة كي تتحول الى حالة سائلة دون تغير في درجة الحرارة أو الضغط.

Sensible heat : الحرارة المحسوسة
الحرارة الناتجة عن تغير درجة حرارة مادة ما دون أن يطرأ تغير في حالتها.

specific heat : الحرارة النوعية
كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة 1 كغ من مادة ما درجة مئوية واحدة.


أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## ام عمورة (5 مارس 2006)

شكرا" اكتسبنا فائدة كبيرة


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (5 مارس 2006)

الله يوفقك لعمل الخير دائما


----------



## alswidi (5 مارس 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز علي ما تقدم من تعاون الي جميع الباحثون في مجال التكيف والتبريد


----------



## العرندس (5 مارس 2006)

[frame="11 70"]بوركت 

وزادك الله علما فوق علمك 

معلومات ممتازة [/frame]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
شكراً لكم يااخوتي على المرور ، وتحية حب وتقدير لمشرفنا العرندس

أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 مارس 2006)

*(7)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​
Unit : وحدة أو Self contained cooling unit : وحدة تبريد كاملة
مجموعة من التجهيزات منتجة ومركبة ( مجمّعة ) في المصنع في غلاف واحد.

Condensing unit : وحدة التكثيف
مجموعة مؤلفة من ضاغط ومحركه الكهربائي وخط الغاز الساخن والمكثف والخزان المستقبل ( عند وجوده ).​




​
Air cooled condensing units : وحدات التكثيف المبردة بالهواء
وحدات يتم فيها تبريد المكثف بالهواء​



​
Water cooled condensing units : وحدات التكثيف المبردة بالماء
وحدات يتم فيها تبريد المكثف بالماء​​​
أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 مارس 2006)

*(8)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

​Heat transfer : انتقال (انتشار) الحرارة
هو علم يدرس عملية انتقال الحرارة في الأجسام الصلبة والسائلة والغازية ، وهي عملية معقدة .
وقد قسّمت لتسهيل دراستها وتحديد قوانينها الى:




Conduction : التوصيل ، الناقلية
هو انتشار الحرارة نتيجة التماس المباشر ، اما بين جزيئات الجسم الواحد ، واما بين اجسام متماسة مباشرة.


Convection : الحمل
هو انتشار الحرارة نتيجة اختلاط (تحريك) جزيئات المائع (سائل أو غاز) المسخن بشكل غير منتظم.
ويترافق الحمل بالتوصيل لوجود تماس مباشر بين الجسيمات ( جزيئات ) ذات الحرارة المختلفة.




Radiation : الاشعاع
هو انتشار الحرارة بين جسمين مفصولين عن بعضهما البعض بوسط شفاف يسمح بانتشار الاشعاع.
(( الاشعاع : موجات حرارية "كهرومغناطيسية" طولها 0.8 الى 40 مكرون)).




Compined Heat transfer : انتقال (انتشار) الحرارة المركّب (المعقد)
هو انتقال الحرارة بالحمل وبالتوصيل وبالاشعاع.


Convection Heat transfer : انتقال (انتشار) الحرارة بالحمل
هو انتقال الحرارة بالحمل وبالتوصيل.




أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​
​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 مارس 2006)

*(9)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


Domestic refrigeration : التبريد المنزلي
يختص التبريد المنزلي بالاجهزة المستعملة في البيوت مثل البرادات ، والمجمدات ، ويعتبر جزءاً هاما من صناعة التبريد.

Commercial refrigeration : التبريد التجاري
يختص بتصميم وتركيب الاجهزة المستعملة في المطاعم ، والفنادق ، والمحلات التجارية ، والمؤسسات المختصة .. وبتخزين وتصنيع وتوزيع المواد سريعة التلف من مختلف الانواع.

Industerial refrigeration : التبريد الصناعي
يختص بتصميم وتركيب وتشغيل الاجهزة المستعملة في معامل الجليد، ومعامل الالبان، والمصانع الكيميائية ... وتجهيزاته عادةً كبيرة.

Transporation refrigeration : التبريد في وسائط النقل
ويختص بتصميم وتركيب وتشغيل الاجهزة المستعملة في تبريد السفن المخصصة لنقل المواد الغذائية القابلة للتلف، وسفن نقل الغازات السائلة، وسفن صيد الاسماك، بالاضافة الى تبريد المستودعات والمخازن في مختلف أنواع السفن.

كما يشمل التجهيزات المستعملة في الشاحنات المبردة المخصصة للنقل الى مسافات بعيدة وكذلك شاحنات السكك الحديدية المبردة.

Comfort air conditioning : تكييف الهواء للراحة
هي تجهيزات تكييف الهواء المستعملة لتحقيق شروط الراحة الداخلية ، وتشمل على مجموعة الاجهزة المستعملة لتحقيق جو داخلي له مواصفات معينة من درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ونقاوة الهواء وسرعته.

Industerial air conditioning : تكييف الهواء للصناعة
يختص في الاماكن والصالات التي يتم فيها تصنيع او خزن بعض المواد التي تتأثر بدرجة حرارة الهواء وبدرجة رطوبته ، وبالتالي اعتماد جودة الانتاج وصفات المواد على الشروط الداخلية للهواء.


أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (8 مارس 2006)

*(10)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
Air conditioning : تكييف الهواء
يعني تكييف الهواء ، اما معالجة هواء المباني لجعله أكثر ملائمة لراحة وصحة الجسم البشري ، او لتوفير الجو الملائم لبعض العمليات الصناعية .

Composition of air : تركيب الهواء
يتكوّن هواء الارض من مزيج غازي لعدة غازات . ويعتبر الغازان النتروجين N2 والاكسجين O2 المكوِّنين الرئيسيين لهواء الارض .

Psychrometrics : علم دراسة الهواء الرطب
يقوم هذا العلم بدراسة الخصائص الترموديناميكية للهواء الرطب ( هواء + بخار الماء ) . 
كما يقوم أيضاً ، بدراسة كمية الرطوبة الموجودة في الهواء ، والتحكّم بها ، ومدى تأثيرها على الانسان ، ومختلف أنواع المواد .. 

Psychrometric chart : مخطط الهواء الرطب ( المخطط السايكرومتري)
مخطط ، يعطي وبشكل تخطيطي ، خواص وصفات الهواء الرطب ، من اجل 1 كغ من الهواء الجاف . 

مع العلم أنّ خواص وصفات الهواء الرطب هي :
درجة الحرارة الجافة ، درجة الحرارة الرطبة ، نقطة الندى ، الرطوبة النوعية ، الرطوبة النسبية ، الحجم النوعي ، الانتالبي .. ( وسنشرحها فيما بعد إن شاء الله ) .


أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (9 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ عبد المنعم ووفقك لعمل الخير دائما


----------



## مصطفي هاشم الشيخ (9 مارس 2006)

والله مبدع وكزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً لكم يااخوتي على مروركم ، متمنيا من الله التوفيق لكم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 مارس 2006)

*(11)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

Dry bulb temperature : درجة الحرارة الجافة
هي درجة حرارة الهواء الذي يسجلها اي مقياس لدرجة الحرارة.

Wet bulb temperature : درجة الحرارة الرطبة
تفيد في معرفة مقدار رطوبة الهواء.

Dew point temperature : درجة حرارة نقطة الندى
هي درجة الحرارة التي عندها يبرّد الهواء لكي يبدأ بخار الماء بالتكاثف.

Specific humidity : الرطوبة النوعية
هي وزن بخار الماء الممزوج مع 1 كغ من الهواء الجاف.

Relative humidity : الرطوبة النسبية
هي نسبة الضغط الجزئي لبخار الماء ( الموجود في الهواء ) الى ضغط الاشباع لبخار الماء (عند نفس درجة الحرارة الجافة ).

Adiabatic saturation process : عملية الاشباع الاديباتية
هي اشباع الهواء ببخار الماء دون اضافة او طرد الحرارة من او الى الوسط الخارجي.

Enthalpy of humid air : انتالبي الهواء الرطب

Specific volume : الحجم النوعي 



أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 مارس 2006)

*(12)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​
Humidification equipment : اجهزة ترطيب الهواء
اجهزة تعمل على زيادة رطوبة الهواء الجاف . 

Air washer : غاسل الهواء
جهاز مكوّن من صف او صفين من نافورات الماء يستخدم في اجهزة تكييف الهواء لترطيب الهواء .​
Humidification tower : برج الترطيب
جهاز يستخدم في اجهزة تكييف الهواء لترطيب الهواء.

Evaporative Humidifier : المرطب بالتبخير
جهاز يستخدم في اجهزة تكييف الهواء لترطيب الهواء. ويتميز باضافة حرارة للماء من مصدر خارجي تنتقل للهواء.

Drops separators : فاصل قطرات الماء
جهاز يمنع انتقال قطرات الماء مع الهواء المكيف .​​​​​أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 مارس 2006)

*(13)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​
Equipments of measurements, control and protection : 
اجهزة القياس والتنظيم والتحكم
اجهزة تقوم بتنظيم درجة الحرارة والرطوبة والضغط داخل المكان المكيّف ومراقبتها بحيث لاتتعدّى حد معيّن.

Fans : المراوح
اجهزة لتحريك الهواء ورفع ضغطه ، ليستطيع الوصول الى مختلف الاماكن المكيّفة.

Air sterilizers : معقّمات الهواء
اجهزة تستخدم في تعقيم هواء غرف العمليات وغرف المعالجة.

Air dryers : اجهزة تجفيف الهواء
اجهزة تقوم بتخفيض درجة حرارة الهواء الى اقل من درجة تكثيفه ( بامراره على سطح بارد ).

filters : المصافي ( الفلاتر )
اجهزة تقوم بتنقية الهواء ، وتختلف اشكالها حسب طبيعة الغبار وكميته.

Mechanical filters : المصافي الآلية


​أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 مارس 2006)

*(14)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​
Duct : مجرى
مجرى ينقل من خلاله هواء التهوية ، او الهواء المكيف ، من والى مبنى ما .

Supply duct : مجرى ارسال
 
Return (extract) duct : مجرى (السحب) العودة.
 






​

Damper : معيّر
صفيحة أو مجموعة صفائح تستعمل لتنظيم مقدار الهواء المتدفق في مجاري الهواء.






​




​


Mixing damper : معيّر للمزج
معيّر يركب في أحد مجاري الهواء لتنظيم تدفق الهواء بنسبة معينة من غزارة اخرى ، بحيث يمتزجان معا بنسب محددة مسبقاً ( يستخدم في تصميم دارات التكييف الصيفية والشتوية).

Louver damper : معيّر ذو شفرات قابلة للعيار



 


أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 مارس 2006)

*(15)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
Pressure : الضغط
هو القوة المولّدة من قبل مائع ما ، ( والمطبّقة على وحدة السطح ) ، على جدار الوعاء .

Static pressure : الضغط الستاتيكي (السكون)
الضغط اللازم للتغلب على المقاومة التي يصادفها جريان مائع ما خلال اي مجرى .
أو .. 
هو الضغط الذي ينشئه مائع ما وهو في حالة السكون.

Dynamic Pressure : الضغط الديناميكي 
ضغط المائع الناتج عن حركته

Velocity Pressure : ضغط السرعة
الضغط الناتج عن سرعة جريان مائع ما خلال اي مجرى .

Fan Velocity Pressure : ضغط السرعة للمروحة ( الضغط الديناميكي للمروحة )
الضغط الذي تولدّه المروحة ، لتدفع الهواء بسرعة معينة .

Fan static Pressure : الضغط الستاتيكي للمروحة 
الضغط المتاح للمروحة ، لتمرير وتحريك الهواء خلال مجموعة التبريد.

Design Pressure : الضغط التصميمي
أعظم ( اقصى ) ضغط تشغيل ، يمكن ان يعمل عليه جهاز ما ، وفقاً لحسابات المشروع.


أخوكم في الله​
م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 مارس 2006)

*(16)*

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​





Insulant : عازل
مادة تتميز بأن موصليتها للحرارة منخفضة .


Slab Insulant : مادة عازلة صلبة على شكل بلاطات أو الواح.


Cellular Insulant : مادة عازلة خلويّة
مادة عازلة تتميز بأن موصليتها للحرارة منخفضة نظراً لاحتوائها على خلايا هواء أو اي غاز.


Blanket type Insulant : عازل من نوع الدثار ( اللحاف )
مادة عازلة ، تصنع على شكل دثارات ثخينة.


Board type Insulant : عازل من نوع لوح ( عازل لوحي )
مادة عازلة صلبة على شكل بلاطات أو الواح.


Rigid Insulant : عازل صلب
مادة عازلة صلبة تنتج على شكل بلاطات أو الواح بتشكيلة نظامية ، من حيث الطول والعرض والسماكة والكثافة .. لتلائم مختلف الاستخدامات.


ومن العوازل الصلبة المستخدمة في التبريد ، تكون مصنّعة من الفلين أو المطاط أو البلاستيك الرغوي ..

Reflective Insulant : عازل عاكس​مادة عازلة تعمل على عكس الموجات الحرارية ، للاقلال من التدفق الاشعاعي الحراري . ونستخدمها بكثرة في الممارسة العملية ، مثل رقائق الامنيوم .
​ 
​وشكراً​
أخوكم في الله​م.عبد المنعم​​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 مارس 2006)

*(17)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
Cork : فلّين
مادة عازلة طبيعية ، تحوي على خلايا هواء دقيقة ، تستخدم أحياناً لعزل أرضيات مستودعات التبريد.

Cork pipe covering : غطاء أنابيب من الفلّين
عازل من الفلّين ، على شكل أنصاف حلقات ، لعزل الانابيب.

Expanded cork : فلّين ممدّد
فلّين معالج حرارياً ، لزيادة نسب الفراغات فيه.

Loose fill type insulant : عازل من نوع الحشوة المفككة 
مادة عازلة ، تتألف من الياف مفككة ، يمكن حشوها ضمن حيّز ما.

Ceiling void : سقف مستعار ( كاذب )
حيّز محصور بينه وبين سقف الغرفة ، يوضع من خلاله مجاري الهواء وفتحات السحب والارسال وأجهزة الانارة .. ، وغالباً مانستخدمه في الأماكن ذات السقف المرتفع (الصالات الكبيرة ، قاعات المسارح ، ... )







​

 
وشكراً
أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 مارس 2006)

*(18)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​

Ambient air : هواء الوسط المحيط ( الهواء الخارجي ) 
الهواء الغير مكيّف والذي يخيط بالمكان المكيف .

Extract air : هواء السحب 
الهواء الذي يسحب من المكان المكيّف .

Standard air : الهواء النظامي ( القياسي ) 
الهواء الجاف الذي يساوي حجمه النوعي 0.835 كغ / م3 ، أو الذي كثافته 1.2 كغ / م3 

Moist air : الهواء الرطب 
هواء مكوّن من الهواء الجاف وبخار الماء .

Recirculated air : الهواء المعاد تدويره
الهواء الراجع من المكان المكيّف الى جهاز تكييف الهواء ، ومن ثم اعادته الى المكان المكيّف .

وشكراً
أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 مارس 2006)

*(19)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 


Secondary control : متحكّم ثانوي 
أداة تحكّم ما ، تعتمد في بدء تشغيلها ، على أداة تحكّم أخرى .. (مثل الصمام الكهرطيسي الذي يشغّله ترموستات) .


Thermoststic control : متحكّم ترموستاتي 
أداة تحكّم ، تستجيب للتغيّرات في درجة الحرارة لموضع ما، ويتم تشغيله بواسطة وسيط حساس لهذا التغيّرالحراري .


Step control : متحكّم خطوة خطوة 
متحكّم يجري التحكّم على مراحل سبق اعدادها ... 
بمعنى ، في وحدات التبريد ذات الضواعط المتعددة ، يستخدم هذا المتحكّم ، لتشغيل أو ايقاف كل ضاغط بعد الآخر تدريجياً ، حسب الحمل المطلوب .


Two step control : متحكّم ذو خطوتين 
متحكّم له وضعان للتشغيل ، مثل الترموستات ، الذي له وضع الفتح ، ووضع الغلق .


Humidistat : متحكّم في الرطوبة 
جهاز حساس للتغيّرات ، التي تطرأ على الرطوبة النسبية ، لمكان ما ، (المقاسم الهاتفية ، صالات الكمبيوتر ، ...)





وشكراً

أخوكم في الله
م.عبد المنعم​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 مارس 2006)

*(20)*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
Cooling tower : برج التبريد 
جهاز لتبريد المياه الساخنة القادمة من المكثفات (المكثفات المبردة بالماء) ، وذلك بغية اعادة استعمالها . 

والمصطلحات التالية عائدة لبرج التبريد: 

Cooling range : مجال التبريد 
عدد درجات الحرارة ، التي يبرّد بمقدارها الماء في البرج . 

Approach : مقدار الاقتراب 
الفرق بين درجة حرارة الماء البارد ، الذي يغادر البرج ، ودرجة حرارة الهواء ، الداخل الى البرج . 

Heat load : الحمل الحراري للبرج 
كمية الحرارة المنتشرة في البرج في واحدة الزمن . 

Circulation rate : معدّل التدوير ويسمى أيضاً : Tower capacity : سعة البرج 
مقدار تدفق ( جريان ) الماء في البرج في واحدة الزمن . 



وشكراً 
أخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم 
​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 مارس 2006)

*(21)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

Natural draught cooling tower : أبراج تبريد ذات سحب طبيعي
هي أبراج يجري فيها الهواء بفعل المدخنة ، لقسم البرج الكائن فوق حشوات البرج ، وذلك بشكل طبيعي . 

Mechanical draught cooling tower : أبراج تبريد ذات سحب ميكانيكي
هي أبراج تستعمل المراوح لتحريك الهواء ، تعطي المصمم امكانية التحكم بكمية الهواء اللازم تمريرها في البرج . 





 

cooling tower​ 



وشكراً 

أخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم ​


----------



## احمد شحاتة (30 مارس 2006)

اولا السلام عليكو ورحمو الله وبركاتة 
انا كنت عايز المصتلحات السوقية الاجزاء او التى تتردد فى السوق وكنت محتاج بعض ادوات الادوات التى تستعمل فى المهنة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 مارس 2006)

أخي أحمد أهلاً بك .. 

المصطلحات السوقية لن تجدها في اي منتدى .. لأنها سوقية .. 

ثم أن المصطلحات السوقية تختلف من بلد الى بلد ، بل حتى في نفس البلد ، تختلف من مدينة الى أخرى .. 

وان هذه المصطلحات التي نسردها علمية ، تجدها في المراجع العلمية المتخصصة .. 

وشكراً


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 مارس 2006)

*(22)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


Valve : صمّام ( سكر ) 
يستخدم للتحكم في معدل جريان الموائع داخل الانابيب ، أو لاغلاق هذا الجريان في الانبوب .

ونذكر منها : 

Gate valve : سكر بوابي 

Globr valve : سكر كروي 

Check valve : سكر عدم رجوع 






​ 
Angle valve : سكر زاوية 







​


Pressure reducing valve : صمام تخفيض الضغط 

Ball float valve : سكر ذو كرة عائمة (فوّاشة)










وشكراً 
أخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2006)

*(23)*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

Pipe fittings and joints : قطع وصل الانابيب والوصلات 
تصنع الانابيب (المواسير) على شكل قطع ذات أطوال نظامية ( 6 م و 10 م .. ) .



 

وتتألف شبكة الانابيب من عدة قطع ، متصلة مع بعضها إما مباشرة (اللحام) أو بواسطة قطع الوصل fittings والسكورة (الصمّامات) valves .​ 




​ 
من قطع الوصل fittings نذكر على سبيل المثال:

Elbows : الاكواع 

Tees : التيّات 

Reducing النقاصات 

Crosses : المصلبات 

Plugs : السدات 

Union connections : قطع التوصيل المشتركة







وشكراً 
أخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم ​


----------



## air_con (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي م.عبد المنعم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## عمر حموي (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك عزيزي وسلمت يداك


----------



## عمر حموي (4 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور كثير والله يوفقك يا عزيزي


----------



## إبراهيم الطويل (5 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (9 أبريل 2006)

*(24)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
Air conditioner : مكيّف هواء
تجميعة من المعدات ، لمعالجة الهواء ، وذلك بالتحكم بدرجة حرارته ورطوبته ونقاوته . 


Room air conditioner : مكيّف هواء للغرفة
وحدة مجمّعة في المصنع ، ومصممة للتركيب ، إمّا من خلال فتحة جدارية ، أو من خلال نافذة ، لترسل الهواء المكيّف الى داخل الغرفة دون استعمال مجاري هواء . 





​
packaged air conditioner : مكيّف هواء مندمج
وحدة تكييف هواء كاملة ( تشمل على الضاغط والمروحة ووشيعة التبريد والفلتر ..) مجمّعة في غلاف واحد . 





​ 
وشكراً 
أخوكم في الله 
م.عبد المنعم ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (9 أبريل 2006)

شكراً لكل الأخوة الكرام على مرورهم الكريم ، متمنياً لهم التوفيق والنجاح 
وأرجو من الجميع الدعاء .. وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 أبريل 2006)

*(25)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


Blower : منفاخ 
آلة لنفخ الهواء او الغازات.





 
Fiber : ليف
مادة تصنع من الخيوط ( ليف زجاجي glass fiber ).


Filter : مصفاة
جهاز ذو مادة مسامية ، تزيل الشوائب من الهواء ( مثلاً ) الذي يمر من خلالها.





 
glazing : يزجّج
وضع ألواح زجاجية لشيء ما ( في النوافذ مثلاً )


Double glazing : التزجيج المزدوج 
وهو ترك فراغ ( فسحة ) هواء بين الألواح الزجاجية .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 أبريل 2006)

*(26)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


Mass : كتلة
كمية مادة ما.

Reservoir : مادة مختزنة للحرارة
مادة تبقى فيها درجة الحرارة ثابتة.

Intrinsic energy : الطاقة الضمنية
الطاقة المختزنة (stored) في مادة ما بسبب حركة جزيئاتها..
أو
الطاقة الحركية (kinetic) للجزيئات.

Absolute temperature : درجة الحرارة المطلقة 
درجة الحرارة مقاسة من الصفر المطلق.

Absolute zero : الصفر المطلق
الصفر المطلق هو 273.18 درجة مئوية (م) تحت الصفر.

Centigrade zero : الصفر المئوي
الصفر المئوي يساوي 32 درجة فهرنهايت (ف).

Centigrade : مئوية
مقياس لقياس درجة الحرارة ، يعتبر نقطة تجمد الماء بمثابة صفر درجة مئوية ، ونقطة غليان الماء بمثابة مئة درجة مئوية.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 أبريل 2006)

*(27)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

العلاقة بين درجتى الحرارة المئوية والفهرنايتيّة :​​​
°C = °F - 32
°F = °C + 32​
Enthalpy : الانتالبى
الانتالبى يعبّر عن المحتوى الحراري للمادة .

Specific volume :الحجم النوعي
يعرف على انه حجم واحدة الكتل للمادة ، ويقاس بـ م3 / كغ ، ( وهو مقلوب الكثافة ) .

Chiller : مبرِّد ماء​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (13 أبريل 2006)

اخى الفاضل/ abdmenem 
بعد التحية

ارجوا التصحيح 

( C = 5/9 (F - 32 
F = ( 9/5 × C ) + 32

جل من لا يسهو سبحانه وتعالى...
مع خالص تحياتى..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 أبريل 2006)

*شكر وتقدير : تصحيح مرحب به ..*

اخى الفاضل وأستاذنا القدير شرى كوول 2 ..


بعد التحية والسلام ..​

جزاك الله خيراً ، واشكرك جزيلاً على تصحيح هذا الخطأ ، وهو خطأ كتابي ، سقط مني سهواً ، أثناء عملية التنسيق .. واتمنى من الاخوة الكرام ان يلاحظوا هذا التغيير ..​ 
C° = ( °F - 32 ) x 5 /9 ​ 
F° = ( 9 / 5 x C° ) + 32​ 
​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 أبريل 2006)

*(28)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

Adiabatic : أدياباتي ( ثابتة الحرارة )
عملية حرارية تحدث دون اي تبادل للحرارة .

Atmospheric : جوي
يشير الى الأحوال الطبيعية للغلاف الجوّي .
بمعنى آخر :
كل الهواء المحيط بالأرض .

Automotive : حركيّ ( سيّاراتيّ )
كل مايتعلّق بالحركة ( بالسيّارات ) .

Axis : محور
خط مستقيم يدور حوله جسم ما .

Bore : تجويف
القطر الداخلي للماسورة ، الانبوب ، الاسطوانة ، .. 

Aerodynamics : الديناميك الهوائي
علم يدرس حركة الغازات والاجسام في الغازات .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 أبريل 2006)

*(29)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
Thermodynamics : الديناميك الحراري
علم يدرس علاقة العمل الميكانيكي والحرارة .

Load : الحمولة
المقاومة التي يجب على آلة ما ، ان تتغلب عليها (overcome) ، ومنها حمولة التبريد ، .. 

Masonary : المواد الخاصة بصناعة المباني
البناء الذي يستخدم الحجارة (stone) أو القرميد (brick) ، ... 

Potential energy : الطاقة الكامنة
الطاقة المختزنة في جسم ما ، بسبب ارتفاعه (elevation) عن سطح البحر .. 

Kinetic energy : الطاقة الحركية
طاقة جسم ما ، بسبب حركته ، وبالتالي فهي مرتبطة بسرعته .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 أبريل 2006)

*(30)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


Gravity : الجاذبية
القوة التي تجذب الاجسام باتجاه مركز الارض .

Critical : حرج
( ونعني بها) ، عندها يكون تغيير ما قابلاً للحدوث (apt to occur) .

Deformation : التشوه
التغير في الشكل بسبب الضغط .

Pipeline : خط انابيب
خط انابيب لنقل سائل ما ، من مكان الى آخر .

Thermal capacity : السعة الحرارية
كمية الحرارة اللازمة ، لرفع درجة حرارة مادة ما، درجة مئوية واحدة .


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (13 أبريل 2006)

أخوتي الأكارم ..

هل أستمر بتقديم المزيد من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟
أم أتوقف ؟؟؟؟؟ 

هل من افادة من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟
أم هناك قواميس علمية تلبي المطلوب ؟؟؟؟ 

أرجوا أن أتلقى الرد من الاعضاء .. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام ..


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (13 أبريل 2006)

*عذر مقبول*

اخى عبد المنعم 
عذر مقبول بس اوعدنى هذه اخر مرة ؟؟؟ ولا ايه رايك؟
بالنسبة لمواصلة كتابة مصطلحات التبريد اكمل المشوار الذى بداته على بركة الله ونحن ورائك يا اخى
واذا كنت تعبت ممكن تأخذ فترة رست .وواصل ؟؟؟:15: :15: :15: 

مع تحياتى.:15:


----------



## صلاح كحيل (14 أبريل 2006)

ممتاز 
شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## تقوى الله (14 أبريل 2006)

*لا داعي لهذا السؤال*




> هل أستمر بتقديم المزيد من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟
> أم أتوقف ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل من افادة من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟
> أم هناك قواميس علمية تلبي المطلوب ؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم م.عبد المنعم ... 
لا داعي اطلاقا" لهذا السؤال الغريب من نوعه:70: ، تعودنا منك كل مميز :20: ، ويشهد الله انني لن اقدم مشاركة علي كل مميز طرحه الا لكي يكتمل المجلد ، ولا تكثر المداخلات التي تجعل القارئ يمل من الموضوع :81: ، ويشهد الله انني الحمد لله تعلمت منه الكثير ، جزاك الله عنا جميعا" خيرا" بكل حرف كتبته.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## عاطف جمال (14 أبريل 2006)

_[FRAME="7 70"] 
م/عبد المنعم اعجز عن الشكر على هذا الموضوع المهم 
ارجوا الدوام والتوفيق (وجزاك الله خيرا)
[/FRAME]_


----------



## عاطف جمال (14 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]م/عبدالمنعم لا تتردد فى تكملة الموضوع[/FRAME]


----------



## pilot_789 (15 أبريل 2006)

يا سيدي شكرا 
واحنا فعلا محتاجيين للموضوع ده جدا

M.w


----------



## Abdel-Naser (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي عبدالمنعم الموضوع ممتاز جدا وارجو منك ان تكمله بدون توقف واشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## pilot_789 (15 أبريل 2006)

كمل كمل

M.w


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (17 أبريل 2006)

*شكر للجميع على ردودهم*

أشكر جميع الأخوة على مرورهم ومشاركاتهم وردودهم .. 
ولكن لي وقفة مع بعض من هذه الردود .. ​ 



> اخى عبد المنعم
> 
> 
> عذر مقبول بس اوعدنى هذه اخر مرة ؟؟؟ ولا ايه رايك؟
> ...


 ​

أستاذنا الفاضل لك خالص التحية والتقدير والاحترام .. أوعدك .:15: 

والله يا أستاذي لم أتعب ، وإنما اريد معرفة ما سأبينه لاحقاً .. ​


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 

> أخي الكريم م.عبد المنعم ...
> 
> لا داعي اطلاقا" لهذا السؤال الغريب من نوعه ، تعودنا منك كل مميز ، ويشهد الله انني لن اقدم مشاركة علي كل مميز طرحه الا لكي يكتمل المجلد ، ولا تكثر المداخلات التي تجعل القارئ يمل من الموضوع ، ويشهد الله انني الحمد لله تعلمت منه الكثير ، جزاك الله عنا جميعا" خيرا" بكل حرف كتبته.
> 
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،


 

أختي الفاضلة سامحكِ الله .. 

في بداية الموضوع قلت سأضع بعض المصطلحات ...

والآن وبعد 30 مشاركة فعّالة في وضع المصطلحات ، أحببت أن أضع سؤالين ، وطلبت من المتابعين والمهتمين الإجابة ، لأني لي غاية .. سأوضحها كما يلي ::70: 

هل أستمر بتقديم المزيد من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟ ... أم أتوقف ؟؟؟؟؟ :85: 

هنا كانت غاية السؤال ، هل هذه المصطلحات كافية ( ولا سيّما انني ، انا الذي اختارها ) أم أن هناك مصطلحات تعود لمواضيع ما ، او لاجهزة ما ، أو .. والتي تجول في رؤوس البعض ، ويريد ان يعرّفنا ويتعرف عليها !!! :81: 

هل من افادة من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟؟ أم هناك قواميس علمية تلبي المطلوب ؟؟؟؟ :85:

هنا كانت غاية السؤال ، اذا كانت المصطلحات كافية وان هناك قواميس تعطي المعنى .. فلماذا هدر الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟.  
فهناك الكثير من المواضيع العملية ، اريد ان اقدّمها كاملة وفقط كاملة .. وليس بامكاني ان اقدّم اي موضوع جديد مالم أكمل الموضوع القديم .. لأن الهدف ليس بتقديم مواضيع كثيرة ناقصة المعلومات .. :82: 
علماً أن الله يعلم وحده ، وله الحمد والشكر ، كيف أصيغ المصطلح ، من دقة في الاختيار والتعريب والشرح والصورة .. من مراجع علمية ونشرات فنية .. وهذا يأخذ بعض الوقت .. وبالتالي عدم تقديم موضوع جديد كامل .:69: ​

> م/عبدالمنعم لا تتردد فى تكملة الموضوع



اخي الكريم عاطف جمال، بجب ان تعلم الانسان الناجح في حياته ، مهما كان مستواه العلمي ، لايتردد لحظة ما . ولو انك قرأت السؤال جيداً ، لوجدت انني أطلب من المتابعين والمهتمين الإجابة والرد !!!!​


> كمل كمل


[SIZE=+0]
​
​​
[/SIZE]اخي الكريم pilot_789 .. في مشاركتك الاولى كنت أكثر احتراماً .. فما الذي جعلك تفقد تقدير وحب الآخرين لك ..:17: 


الانسان يجب ان يكون كالذّهب ، لايتغيّر مهما مرّ عليه الزمن ، لانه انسان أعطاه المولى عقل ليفكّر ويتدبّر .. فانت لم يمرّ عليك يوم ؟؟
​الاخوة الافاضل : Abdel-Naser و صلاح كحيل ..​
اشكركم جزيل الشكر على ردودكم ، وباذن الله سأكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ..​
​


----------



## السيد صابر (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير فعلا قسم متميز باعضائه المتميزيين


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (19 أبريل 2006)

شكرا للاخ السيد صابر على مرورك ، وبالطبع انت احد المميزين والمجتهدين قي القسم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## على حسن على (20 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى الكريم 
نرجو منك ان تساعدنا فى المصطلحات ولى طلب هل من الممكن ان يكون لى الموقع شات خاص بملتقى المهندسين ارى ان العدد لا باس به ومن الممكن تحديد يوم لكل هندسه تظهر دعايه له فى الموقع


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (20 أبريل 2006)

أخي الكريم علي ..
شكراً على مرورك .. وبإذن الله سنكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ..

بالنسبة لعمل موقع شات Chat site فهذا من مهمة ادارة موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب ..

أما بالنسبة لعمل الدعاية ، فلله الحمد ، ان معظم مواضيع الأعضاء منتشرة في العديد من المنتديات ، مع ذكر منقول من ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، وهذا فخر لنا ، فلله الحمد والشكر.


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد اعتمدت على وضع هذه المصطلحات على الكثير من المراجع الاجنبية والعربية والقواميس الموثوقة .. ومع ذلك ، فلقد هوجم الموضوع بأنه فيه الكثير من الغموض وعدم الفهم من قبل أحد الأعضاء الجدد .. دون ان نرى عكس ذلك ، من خيرة الاعضاء المتميزين والمشهود لهم والمتابعين للموضوع .. 
أو على الاقل ، من ذلك العضو الجديد ، ليثبت لنا ذلك الغموض وعدم الفهم ..
وانا اطلب بمراجعة هذه المصطلحات من قبل المشرفين الكرام، وفي حال ثبوت ذلك ، فالرجاء حذف الموضوع كلياً ..
مع اطيب تحياتى لكم جميعا .


----------



## eng. Aiman (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على المرور أخ eng. Aiman .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## خالد ليبيا (21 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخ عبد المنعم


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (24 يونيو 2006)

مشكور استاذنا الكريم ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Mmervat (27 يونيو 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 يونيو 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## salemr12 (30 يونيو 2006)

والله يا باش مهندس مشكور علي كل ما تقدمه ونرجو التميز لك دائما


----------



## محمد يس (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## amr_amr (5 يوليو 2006)

والله يا اخى العزيز / عبدالمنعم انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى لانك بالفعل ساهمت فى حل مشكلة كبيرة ليا لانى ببساطة مش مهندس انا رسام معمارى وقادم على العمل فى مجال رسومات التكييف والهذه المصطلحات بجد حلتلى مشكلة كبيرة جدا وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ان شاء الله والمشوار لازم يكمل ان شاء الله:14: ودعواتكم معى ان ربنا يوفقنى فى الشغل الجديد ورجاء اخير انا كنت عايز مكتبة بلوكات خاصة بالتكييف ممكن وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (7 يوليو 2006)

*ش​​كرنا لك اخي الكريم على هذا العمل الممتاز وراع​
*


----------



## cutter (7 يوليو 2006)

زلام عليكم 
w;vh سكرا!!!!


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 يوليو 2006)

*مشكورين ياطيبون*

الأخوة الكرام ..
مشكورين على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم .. 



> والله يا اخى العزيز / عبدالمنعم انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى لانك بالفعل ساهمت فى حل مشكلة كبيرة ليا لانى ببساطة مش مهندس انا رسام معمارى وقادم على العمل فى مجال رسومات التكييف والهذه المصطلحات بجد حلتلى مشكلة كبيرة جدا وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك ان شاء الله والمشوار لازم يكمل ان شاء الله:14: ودعواتكم معى ان ربنا يوفقنى فى الشغل الجديد ورجاء اخير انا كنت عايز مكتبة بلوكات خاصة بالتكييف ممكن وجزاك الله خيرا


 
أخي الكريم ، اليك هذه المكتبة والعائدة للهندسة الميكانيكية بشكل عام ، والتي يجب ان تحمل مع برنامج اوتوكاد :

http://rapidshare.de/files/17479783/auto.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/17481428/auto.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/17483148/auto.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/17478268/auto.part04.rar

ودعائنا لك بالتوفيق واطيب المنى .. وفقكم الله


----------



## عطار (10 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
مجهود كبير تشكر عليه 
اشكرك كثيرا وعسى ان نرد لك الجميل


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي عطار على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## 000403 (13 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
و الله مجهود غير طبيعي ، و لكن لو هناك رسومات و صور تربييط كافة العناصر معا سيكون شي رائع 
و كذلك لو تم وضع كل هذه المصطلحات في ملف Pdf أوdoc 
مع جزيل الشكر
م- أحمد الشربيني - القاهرة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 يوليو 2006)

أخي احمد ..
بداية شكراً على مروركم 
والمصطلحات لم تنتهي بعد ، حتى يتم تحويلها الى ملف اكروبات او مستند نصي ..
اما بالنسبة للصور ، كان الغرض منها ايضاح لبعض المصطلحات وليس كلها ، وهذا ماعبرت عنه في مقدمة الموضوع ..
وفقكم الله


----------



## م/الخطابي (16 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير والف شكر على المواضيع الممتازة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي م/الخطابي على المرور .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## حتاته (21 يوليو 2006)

[blink] 
اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات وارجو منك المزيد
وفقك الله
[/blink]


----------



## حتاته (21 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]ارجوا منك ارسال بعض الصور التوضيحيه لهذه المصطلحات[/grade]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2006)

أخي أحمد حتاته .. شكراً على مرورك ، جزاك الله كل خير ..
بالنسبة للصور هناك بعض المصطلحات ارفق معها صور للايضاح ، ويمكنك مراجعة : ألبوم مجال التبريد وتكييف الهواء لزيادة المعرفة .. وشكراً


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2006)

*مصطلحات جديدة باللغة الأجنبية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

Building envelope : 
The building envelope refers to the walls, ceiling, windows, skylights, and design features of a building. 

Chiller : 
A chiller is a device used for cooling water for the purpose of space cooling or air conditioning. 

Convection heaters : 
Convection heaters work by filling a room with warm air. Fan heaters and ducted heaters are examples of convection heaters. 

Energy efficiency : 
Energy efficiency means using less energy to perform the same function. 

Flue : 
A flue is a passage through which combustion or exhaust products are conveyed from an appliance to a discharge point outside a building.​


----------



## 000403 (21 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووور واجد وفي انتظار مواضيعك الجيدة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم 000403 على المرور .. 
[BLINK] 
ان شاء الله 
[/BLINK]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (7 أغسطس 2006)

*(2)*

​Condenser: ​The container in a cooling system where gas changes phase to liquid, releasing heat to the
surroundings.


DX (direct expansion): Refers to a heat exchanger that contains the refrigerant inside its tubing rather than water, antifreeze, or other fluid. Heat from the
surroundings is directly absorbed into the refrigerant, which is “pumped” by the compressor. 

Full Storage: Refers to a TES system that stores sufficient cooling to meet an entire peak day cooling capacity, allowing chillers to be off during the onpeak
period.
​
On-Peak: ​A time period, defined by the utility, when the cost of providing power is high because the system demand for power is high. The on-peak
period is typically characterized by higher costs to the customer for energy and/or demand charges.​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 أغسطس 2006)

R Value : R Value is a measure resistance of insulation to heat flow. The higher the R Value the more effective the insulation. 

Heat pump : A heat pump is basically an air conditioner with a valve that allows it to operate in reverse. It removes heat from your house and shunts it outdoors in the summer, and removes heat from outdoor air and shunts it into your house in the winter. Because heat pumps do not actually create heat-they just move it from one place to another-heat pumps are more efficient than other forms of heating.​


----------



## م.محمد أبوالقاسم (12 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافية يابش مهندس وتتحفنا بما لديك في عالم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## فراس1975 (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي الفاضل ونتمنى منك المزيد انشاء اللة


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين اخوتي الكرام على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم .. وقولوا ان شاء الله ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2006)

Reverse cycle air conditioning : Reverse cycle air conditioning can be switched into reverse, so heat is removed from the outside air and blown inside to provide heating.

Remote thermostats : Remote thermostats are thermostats which are positioned independently of a heating or cooling device.​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (14 أغسطس 2006)

الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية ( و ح ب ) British Thermal Unit = B T U 
هي الوحدة المستخدمة لقياس الحرارة في النظام الانكليزي . وتعرّف كما يلي : هي كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتغيير درجة حرارة باوند واحد من الماء درجة واحدة فهرنهيتية .​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

Output capacity : 

Refrigerative air conditioners should be sized based on output capacity. 

The output is normally expressed in kilowatts (kW). 

If you are considering purchasing a room unit, an approximate guide is to allow 0.125 kW per square metre of floor area to be cooled in living areas and 0.08 kW per square metre of floor area in bedrooms. 

This guide applies to cooling rooms with standard 2.4 m high ceilings and insulation. For example, a living room with an area of 30m2 will require an air conditioner with an output of around 3.75 kW, while a bedroom with the same floor area will require an air conditioner with an output of around 2.4 kW​


----------



## عاطف جمال (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكورررررررر يابشمهندس عالى هذا المجهود*


----------



## drsh (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> اريد عن موضوع الضواغط بلصور


 
ما علاقة طلبك بالموضوع .. برجاء راجع قانون القسم 
اليك الرابط ادناه : 
انواع الضواغط المستخدمة فى مجال التكييف والتبريد


----------



## الصانع (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ما شاء الله على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما فيه خير للناس اجمعين


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر مع السلامه


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Kilowatts : Air conditioners are rated by their cooling or heating capacities in watts 
or kilowatts (1000 watts) .p

This, the rate of heat transfer, is not to be confused with the energy input to the air conditioner (1 watt = 3.412 BTU/hr.) .p

A bedroom of 15m² (160sq.ft.) would require an air conditioner with a cooling /heating capacity around 1650 watts (5600 BTU/hr.) .p 

Living Room An average living area 25m² (270sq.ft.) would need an air conditioner with a cooling and heating capacity 
around 3500 watts (12,150 BTU/hr.) .p

As an approximate guide for sizing a room unit allow : p​
125watts (0.125kW) per square metre of floor area to be cooled in living areas;​
80 watts (0.080kW) per square metre of floor area in bedrooms. p​


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

م. عبد المنعم قال:


> الأخوة الكرام ..
> مشكورين على المرور ، بارك الله فيكم ..
> 
> 
> ...


 

وفقك الله اخي الكريم, كيف استطيع انزال هذه المكتبة؟


----------



## wbpli]d (28 يناير 2007)

:31: احسنت صنعا


----------



## خالد ليبيا (28 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي عبد المنعم ونحن ننتظر منك المزيد وفقك الله


----------



## كوكو ميكانو (29 يناير 2007)

عااااااااااااشت ايدك على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## kakkak265 (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بطل الريال (9 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## منارا داود (10 فبراير 2007)

بجدكنت محتاجه لمعلومات حضرتك ربنا ينفعك بعلمك


----------



## منارا داود (10 فبراير 2007)

بجد كنت محتاجه لمعلومات حضرتك ربنا ينفعك بعلمك


----------



## منارا داود (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا استاذنا


----------



## زياد تبريد (12 فبراير 2007)

والله رائع انت فى اختياراتكوفى انجازاتك ولك الشكر والتحية


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 فبراير 2007)

ممنون على هذا المجهود


----------



## منارا داود (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا حضره الباشمهندس من فضلك انا عاوزه مواقع نت انجليزيه عن التكيف وبالاخص havc,balancefhk,بانواعهلو سمحت ضروري


----------



## منارا داود (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا حضره الباشمهندس من فضلك انا عاوزه مواقع نت انجليزيه عن التكيف وبالاخص havc,balance,بانواعهلو سمحت ضروري


----------



## منارا داود (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا حضره الباشمهندس من فضلك انا عاوزه مواقع نت انجليزيه عن التكيف وبالاخص havc,balance,بانواعه لو سمحت ضروري


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سامح ضيف الله (16 فبراير 2007)

ارجو شرح المصتلاحات بطريقه عمل الصنيعيه لسهوه الفهم اى السوق


----------



## سامح ضيف الله (17 فبراير 2007)

ارجور الشرح بطريقه سهله


----------



## sayydo (20 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو المزيد من المصطلحات


----------



## mazen2010 (15 مارس 2007)

ندعوا لك بدوام التفوق
و جزاك الله كل خير
والى الامام ماقصرت ومجهداتك واضحة


----------



## درة ابراهيم (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اني كلش اشكرك على هذه المصطلحات , ونسأل من الله ان يوفقكم ويوفقنا معكم


----------



## طارق الأحمد (2 مايو 2007)

هل من الممكن اعطائي معلومات عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية وتصميمها ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## وليد سمير (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## وليد سمير (3 مايو 2007)

*باش مهندس عبد المنعم ارجوا مساعدتك*

*ارجوا مساعدتك فى حساب الاحمال الحرارية الخاصه لتكييف هواء غرف مركزى*

*مثال حساب الاحمال لتكييف مركزى لمبى او فتدق او شركه هكذا *

*وكيفيه وضع الدكت المناسب وحسابات الدكت المناسب للمكان*

*وارجوا الرد سريعا*


*ولك جزيل الشكر*

*والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*




* :31: لا اله الا الله ***************** محمد رسول الله:31:  *


----------



## ductlator (3 مايو 2007)

نريد المزيد وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يوسف جابر (4 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ezeldin (5 مايو 2007)

يـــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم.


----------



## جمال السحاتي (15 مايو 2007)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أرجاء من ألا خوة الكرام المهندسين و الفنيين عند أعطى أى المعلومات أو شرح أى موضوع يجب أن يكون صحيح و باسلوب علمي مبسط وجديد لتمكين المهندس وفنين وطالب من فهم أنواع الغازات المستخدامة فى مجالي التبريد وتكييف الهواء. على سبيال مثال الغازات الفريون توجد هناك أنواع كثيره من الغازات ولديها ألارقام وألوان ومصطلحات علمية كا فريون 4O6A R409A R407A R500 R407C R134a R402a R401A R12- R22 -R502
وغاز أمونياAmmonia والسلام عليكم


----------



## wazer (15 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## أزفون (15 مايو 2007)

*اقتراح*

السلام عليكم

الى الاخ المتميز

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل المتميز

ما رأيكم في ترجمة المصطلحات الى اللغة الفرنسية حتى تعم الفائدة.

دمت ذخرا

السلام


----------



## الرجل الطموح (19 مايو 2007)

يجب علىكل مهندس تبريد ان يحفض هذه المصطلحات مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ايــسووورابغ (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

الى الاخ المتميز
ـــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ك 
وجعل الجنة مقبرتك انت وابيك
الرجو وضع فهرس الكثرت الردود وزدن زادك الله الاجر


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (1 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية وان شخصيا استفدت من المصطلحات وسويت لهم كوبي وراح احتفظ فيهم


----------



## hythm eldacrory (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا عم الناس


----------



## خليفه خليفه (4 يونيو 2007)

حشوة البرج


----------



## طاهر86 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

:16: :16: :16: thankssssssssssss:16: :16: :16:


----------



## هانى فوزى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

م. عبد المنعم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الله يحييك ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك يارب


----------



## هانى فوزى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

يارب كل اللى عندو معلومه صغيره حتى لو حاسس ان المعلومه دى مش هاتفيدو بحاااجه يقولها علشان فى ناس كتير غيرك بتحتاجها انزل السوق وشوف الفنيين بتوع اليومين اللى احنا فيهم عاملين ازى ربنا يستر علينا وربنا يفتح عليك ياخى


----------



## احمد سمير توفيق (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى فوزى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخوى على المجهود الرائع اللى بذلته


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (15 مارس 2008)

اخى العزيز مهندس عبد المنعم 
تحية طيبة مباركة على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى بذلتة واعتقد ان كل من مر بالموضوع يكمن فى اعماقة كل التقدير لصانع الموضوع
اطمع فى كرمك واطلب منك
ان تجمع كل المصطلحات التى وضعتها بالموضوع فى فيل وورد واحد ليسهل علينا حفظة
وان تضع لنا قاموس خاص بالتبريد والتكييف
لانة هامل لكل مهندسى التكييف العاملين بالمشاريع الكبيرة 
وجزاك اللة خيرا
سبحان الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع ، جزاك الله الجنة ووفقك دائما لما فيه الخير
وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## الخشنكان (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ممكن تتكلم عن المبخرات لو تسمح


----------



## الصقرالجارح (27 مارس 2008)

*اخوك الصقر الجارح*

بارك الله فيك يابطل المنتدى وشكرا .
ممكن ان اطلب طلب ؟ 
هل يمكن ان تشرح لي طريقة اضافة الزيت الى الضواغط وهي مربوطة على المنظومة مع شكري ؟
وهل يمكن ان تزودني بالانواع الاكثر استخداما من الزيوت ومع اي انواع الفريون يستخدم كل منها وشكرا .


----------



## eng. Aiman (29 مارس 2008)

طبعا طبعا
لابد من ذلك


----------



## آغاميلاد (9 مايو 2008)

ارجو من اخى الحبيب تصحيح الآيه فى الاعلى


----------



## عبدالله جرارعة (21 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم المهندس عبد المنعم

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد جدا

استفدت منه كثيرا جدا

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
عن كل حرف كتبته وافدت به من هم اقل خبرة منك

ولك منا الشكر والدعاء

اخوك
عبدالله جرارعه


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

والله العظيم مجهود ممتاز تشكر علية يأخ عبد المنعم بارك الله فيك واستمر على بركة الله يأخى الفاضل 
وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ebalahmr (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جيد مشكور


----------



## ابوعرقوب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات المهمه وبدنا عن التكيف المركزي كامل والحق على غيث دايما بغيب وباخرنا


----------



## اياد العبودي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم....................


----------



## م محمد سالم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو الزياده في المصطلحات


----------



## mahmodzeed (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

مع السلامة


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

الدهانات الخارجية :
تختلف الدهانات الداخلية عن الخارجية في اللآتي :
تجهيز السطح حيث يفضل إستخدام لسيلر بعد نظافة السطح بالكمبروسور أو البلاور مع مسحه بقطعة قماش 0
يراعى أن يكون سمك المعجون أقل ما يمكن (من 0.5 إلى 1 مم) 0
تكون جميع االخامات مخصصة للإستخدام الخارجي بدءا من المعجون حتى التشطيب النهائي لتتحمل درجات الحرارة والظروف الجوية المختلفة 0
يراعى ان يكون سمك الدهان اقل ما يمكن خاصة في الكوارتز والجرافياتو منعا للتشقق 0
يراعى أن تكون الألوان ثابتة وجيدة ومخلطة ميكانيكيا بالكومبيوترلتكون الأكاسيد المستخدمة تتحمل درجات الحرارة والرطوبة والعوامل الجوية الأخرى 0
خلط الألوان بالكمبيوتر
إستحدث العلم لحديث طريقة خلط الألوان بالكمبيوتر لتلاشي مشاكل الخلط اليدوي بواسطة االنقاشين بجانب ضمان النسب السليمة و ضمان الأكاسيد الجيدة 000هذا بجانب العدد الكبير من الألوان ودرجاتها التي وصلت إلى أكثر من 15000 لون 
وما على المهندس أو المقاول إلا إختيار اللون من فاتورة الألوان بالأرقام المطلوبة ويقوم الكمبيوتر وجهاز الخلط الملحق به بعمل اللون المطلوب 
و يفيد هذ النظام عند الرغبة في إستكمال الكميات المطلوبة فتضمن ثبات اللون بالدرجة المطلوبة 0
يوجد داخل وحدة التلوين بالكمبيوتر اسطوانات بالألوان الرئيسية فبعض الأجهزة يوجد بها 8 أو 10 او 12 اسطوانة للالوان الرئيسية 0
فبعد إختيار اللون المطلوب يتم بواسطة برنامج الكمبيوتر تحديد كميت الأكاسيد المطلوبة ونسبها حيث يتم خلط اللون الأبيض ميكانيكيا داخل جاهز الكمبيوتر بهذه الأكاسيد بالنسب المحددة للحصول على اللون المطلوب 0
تعليمات هامة في عمل مؤثرات الدهان
يجب التدريب على هذه المؤثرات على قطع من الخشب ويفضل إستخدام لوح خشبmdf لنعومتها وسهولة تفيذ الدهان والتأثيرات عليها 0
يفضل تنفيذ هذه الأعمال بشخص واحد 0
يجب ن تكون حركة اليد خفيفة ودائرية وعشوائية وغير منتظمة 0
نظافة المعدات والأدوات وبالنسبة للقماش يتم تغييره باستمرار والفرش تكون من النوع الجيد ذو الشعر الطويل 0
يجب أن يكون ضغط اليد متساوي للحصول على شكل منسجم ومتناسب 0
البدء من وسط الجدار إلى الخارج مع إستخدام السولوتيب الدوكو في الأركان والزوايا لعدم دخول الوان الحوائط مع بعضها في الأركان 0
الفرش و الأدوات المستخدمة 
الرولات الجلد الخاصه بتعريق الرخام 0
الرولات الجلد المثقبة 0
الرولات الإسفجية المخرمة 0
الرولات ذات الشعر القصير 0
أدوات من المطاط 0
كتل إسفنجية 0
فرشاة دائرية 0
فرشاة عادية شعر طويل 0
قطع قماش ناعم 0
قطع قماش خشن 0
دهانات الرش الداخلية و الخارجية 
من احدث الدهانات التي تعطي تأثيرات رائعة بجانب قابليتها للغسيل ومقاومتها للعوامل الجوية 0
يتم رش هذه الدهانات بالكمبروسور ويكون المسدس ذو فتحه بمقاس مناسب لنوع الدهان وملحق بالمسدس ، خزان لكل فتحة خزان على أساس الخزان الأول به اللون الأساسي والخزان الثاني به المادة الديكوريه والنوع الأحدث والأكثر إستخداما هو ذو الفتحة الواحدة 0
طرق الدهان بالرش 
الطريقة العادية 
تعتمد فكرة الدهان بالرش على ضغط الهواء بالكمبروسور حيث يدفع جزء من الهواء إلى المسدس فيدفع السائل خلال فتحة هذا المسدس 0
وهناك نوعان من طريقة ضغط الهواء إما داخل المسدس او خارجه 
يلزم أن يكون الدهان ذو لزوجة عالية لتنفيذه بالرش 0
الطريقة الصحيحة للرش هي من أعلى إلى أسفل عموديا على سطح الدهان بنظام التسطير وليس دائريا وان تكون المسافة بين المسدس و السطح 20 -25 سم 0
يقدر الفاقد في الدهانات بالرش إلى 35% و يحتاج الدهان إلى مذيبات غالية الثمن بجانب ضرورة تكرار الدهان عدة مرات لإحداث التغطية بالسمك المطلوب 0
2- الرش الساخن 
يتم إستخدم بويات ذات لزوجة عالية تسخن عند درجة حرارة 70 -80 فتقل لزوجتها جدا ثم ترش وهي ساخنة ويوفر ذلك مجهود تكرار الدهان للحصول على التغطية والسمك وتوفير المذيبات . 
تتم عملية التسخين داخل وخارج جهاز الرش ولا تصلح هذه الطريقة لكل أنواع الدهان لحدوث فقاقيع هواء في الدهان 0
3- الرش اللاهوائي 
لا تعتمد هذه لطريقة على ضغط الهوء بل على ضغط كباس لدفع الدهان من المسدس 0
مميزات هذه الطريقة :
عدم تكون فقاعات هواء 0
عدم إستخدام مذيبات و توفير ثمنها ومشاكلها 0
استخدام بويات ودهانات ذات لزوجه عاليه 0
انتظام خروج الدهان من المسدس بصورة ثابتة منتظمة 0
عمل طبقات دهان سميكة بإستخدم التسخين 0
وجود مرشح ومضخة تقليب يضمن إنتظام و تجانس وعدم ترسيب الدهان 0
4-الرش الألكتروستاتيكي 
و هي من احدث طرق الدهان وأنسبها لجميع الأسطح ولا يوجد فاقد دهان نهائي في هذه الطريقة بجانب قلة العمالة 0 


وفاء حامد 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وفاء حامد 
Find all posts by وفاء حامد 
إضافة وفاء حامد إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 

(#2) 

وفاء حامد 
Senior Member


المشاركات: 477
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008 15-12-2008, 09:57 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الجرافياتو ا لخارجي 
و هو كالوع المستخدم في الداخل و لك البوليمر المصنع منه من نوع جيد يتحمل الظروف و العومل الجوية 
و يراعى قلل السمك بقدر الإمكان منعا للتشقق 0
و يضاف في التكلفة السقالات و زيادة لمصنعية الخرجية لقلة المعدلات في الواجهات 0
معدلات لجرافياو الخارجي 1ك يفرد من 0.5 إلى 1.5 م2 0
النقاش +لمساعد يقومون بفرد 15-20 م2 0
تضاف تكلفة السقالا عند حساب السعر 0
الكورتز الخارجي 
كالنوع الداخلي و لك يصنعمن بوليمر يتحمل العوامل الجوية المختلفة و برعى نن يقل السمك مع تقليل سمك المعجون 0
تضاف تكلفة السقالات على لسعر 0
معدلات لكوارتز 1ك يفرد 1-2.5 م2 
النقاش +المساعد يفردو من 20 إلى 25 م2
يوجد مدست خاصة برش الكوارتز تمتاز السرعة و ثبات النقشة 0
اللاكيهات الخارجية 
كالنوع الداخلي و لكن يصنع من رزين خاص لحمل االعوامل و الظروف الجوية 0
يجب أيضا أن تكون الأكاسيد لمستخدمة من النوع الثابت على أن يتم الخلط ميكانيكيا بالكمبيوتر 0
تضاف تكلفة السقالات على السعر 0
المعدلات 1ك يفرد 5-7 م2 
النقاش +المساعد يقومونن بفرد 25-30 م2 وجه واحد 
البلاستيك الخارجي 
يجب أ يكون من لنوع القابل للغسيل حيث يصنع من بوليمر خاا مثل (ستيرين أكريلك) لتحمل الظروف الجوية 
كما أن الألوان يجب ن تكو ثبتة و مخلطة ميكانيكيا بالكمبيوتر 
تضاف تكلفة السقالات على السعر 
معدلاته 1ك يفرد من 5-7 م2 و القاشش و المساعد 30-35 م2 
يفضل دهان بوليش شفاف بلاستيك فوق الدهانا البلاستيكية الخارجية لزيادة حمايتها من العوامل الجوية 0
تأثيرات الدهانات الخارجية 
يفضل عمل التأثيرات في الواجهات باستخدام الرولات ذات النقشات المختلفة و الرولات الجلد أو الفرش المختلفة حيث يصعب عمل لتأثيرات بالإسفنج أو القماش أو أكياس البلاستيك لصعوبة ذلك في الواجهات 0
و يفضل أن تكون تأثيرات الواجهات غير بارزة إلا في أضيق الحدود لسهولة تنفيذ الصيانة و يفضل دهان الواجهات بالبوليش الشفاف لسهولة التنظيف و للحفاظ على رونق الواجهات 0
حساب المواد 
سيلر500م2 (معدل الكيلو 8م2)= 62.5كيلو
معجون (معدل الكيلو 7م2)500م2 *4 وجه = 298.5 كيلو
حساب العدة 
سولوتيب +سقالات +فرش +رولات (بنسبة 5% م التكلفة) 
حساب المصاريف الإداري و الأرباح
12% ضرئب
18% رباح المقاول
دهانات الأرضيات 
في حالة الأرضيات الخرسانية القديمةة و الجديدة الي نريد ن قويها اسعدادا لدهانه بالأيبوكسي أو البولي ريثان 
يتم تنظيفها جيدا من أي عوالق أو أتربة ثم إستخدام الكمبروسور لضمان عدم وجود ي بواقي و رواسب ثم يتم دهان وجهين من مواد تقوية الأسطح التي يكون أساسها رزين الأستيرين أكليريك الذي يخفف بالماء و يدهن أأو يرش بالكمبروسور و بعد جفافه النهائي يمكن دهان الأيبوكسي عليه باللون المطلوب 0
الأرضيات بالقشور الملونة 
- تصلح هذه الطريقة لأرضيات المصاعد و في المساحات الي يصعب وضع بلاط بها لقلة الإرتفاع أو لسرعة التنفيذ أو تجميل الأرضيات 0
- يتم نظافة الأرضيات جيدا ثم دهان وجه يبوكسي شفاف و قبل الجفاف الإبتدائي (بعد نصف ساعة) يتم رش القشور الملونة و بعد الجفاف يتم دهان وجه آخر من الأيبوكسي الشفاف ،- علما بأن هذه القشور تباع جاهزة في محلات الديكور الكبرى و الكيماويات 0
- الكيلو منها يفرد 10-15م2 بجانب الأيبوكسي الذي يفرد الكيلو منه 6-8م2 للوجه الواحد 
- و يوجد أنواع معينة من الأيبوكسي و البولي ريثان خاص بالأرضيات كما يوجد منها أنواع أنتي ستاتيك و هي التي تسرب الشحنات الكهربائية خاصة في غرف العمليات و في غرف و معامل الكمبيوتر و اللغات 0
الدهانات الأيبوكسية للأرضيات 
يوجد من هذه الدهانات عدة لوان متميزة تعطي شكلا جيدا و مقاومة عالية للعوامل الجوية 00و قوة التصاق شديدة لا تعتمد على التشرب بمعنى أنه يمكن دهانها على الأسطح الصماء كالرخام القديم أو البلاط أو أي أنواع من الأسطح شرط عدم وجود بها أي رطوبة00 وأن يكون السطح شدديدا قويا ليتحمل هذه الدهانات 0
و يوجد أنواع مائية من هذه الدهانات يمكن دهان الأسطح لرطبة بها 0
يتم دهان الأيبوكسي بالرولة و البروش الجيد و يرش بمسدسات لا هوئية 0
يلزم التجهيز الجيد للسطح و علاج ي نقط ضعف و إزالة أي متعلقات و أأتربة بالكمبروسور و البلاور 0
يوجد دهانات أيبوكسية تحضيرية كبطانة 0
الوقت بين كل وجه و الثني لا يقل عن يوم كمل 0
سمك لدهان يكون من 120-150 ميكرون 0
يتكون الأيبوكسي من مركبين يتم خلطهما جيدا بشونيور داخل علبة مغلقة بها ثقب للبنطة المركب في نهيتها قرص خلط 0
يوجد نوع آخر من الأبيوكسي عبارة عن مركب واحد 0
يجب ن يتم لدهان في مكان غير مترب متجدد الهواء 0
يتم إتباع تعليمات الأمن الصناعي و الوقائي من حيث رتداء الأقنعة و القفازات و الأحذية و النظارات مع عدم التدخين نهائيا و كذلك الأكل 0
في حالة تعرض الجلد أو بالعين يتم الغسيل الجيد بالماء عشر مرات أو أكثر ثم لعرض الفوري على الطبيب 
دهانات البولي ريثان للأرضيات 
يتمتع هذ النوع من الدهانات بمروننة عالية و تغطية الشروخ الشعرية مع مقاومة جيدة للصدمات لذلك يستخدم في رضيات ملاعب كرة اليد و السلة و لكرة الطائرة 0
كما أن له مقاومة شديدة للكيماويات و العوامل الجوية و الرطوبة و لري و لإحتكاك لذلك يستخدم في المصانع و المخازن سواء في الأرضيات و الحوائط 0
يتم إتباع طرق تشغيل و الإحتياطت الخاصصة بالدهنت الأيبوكسية 0
الوسط الحامل 
هو الجزء السائل الذي مسئوليته حمل مكونات الدهان من مواد رابطة و رزين إو بوليمر أو أكاسيد 0
إضاافات البويات 
مثل المجففات 00 و مواد منع العفونة 00 و المواد المشتقة و المبللة 00 و مواد منع اللمعان 00 و لمواد التي تمتصص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية00 و للإضافات دور هام جدا في لحصول على دهانات و بويات جيدة 
خواص الأيبوكسي الشفاف 
الكثافة 1.15+0.02 كجم /لتر
فترة التشغيل 30 دقيقة 
الجفاف الإبتدائي 8 ساعات 
الجفاف النهائي 7 يام 
الفترة بين الوجه و الآخر عند 25 درجة مئوية هي 24 ساعة 
قل درجة حرارة للتشغيل 5
مقااومة الحرارة 90 درجة مئوية رطب 
مدة التخزين سنة في ظروف جيدة بعيدا عن الحرارة و الرطوبة 0
خواص الدهانات الأيبوكسية 
فترة التشغيل من 2 إلى 4 ساعة 
الجفاف الإبتدائي عند 25 درجة مئوية 2 ألى 4 ساعات 0
النهائي 7 أيام 
سمك الدهان 100 ميكرون 
قل درجة حررة 5
معدل الإستهلاك 200-300 جم/ م2 /وجه 
التخزين سنة في ظروف جيدة بعيدا عن الرطوبة و الحرارة 0
خواص الدهانات البولي ريثان
اللزوجة 1500#500 مم بشكال ثابتة عند 25 درجة مئوية 
مقااومة الشد 4.7 كجم / سم2 
زمن الشك الإبتدائي 24 ساعة عند 25 درجة مئوية 
الشك النهائي عند نفس لدرجة 4 أيام 
الإستطالة 600% عند 25 م 
الصلاوة 15-18 جهاز شور a
الإستهلاك 1.5 كجم / م2 / مم
التخزين سنة في ظروف جيدة بعيدا عن الحرارة و الرطوبة 0
أنواع عيوب الدهانات :
العيوب الناتجة من سوء التصنيع وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناتجة من سوء المصنعية وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناتجة من سوء الإستعمال 0
العيوب الناتجة من سوء الإستعمال وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناتجة من عدم معالجة أسطح الدهان وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناشئة من الإستخدام الخاطئ للمخففات وعلاجها 0
العيوب الناشئة عن سوء التخزين والعبوات وعلاجها 0
العيوب المتعلقة بالنظافة 0
العيوب الناتجة عن عدم الدراية الخامات الحديثة 0
عيوب تنتج عن تقابل الأسطح المختلفة 0
عيوب تنتج عن عدم تناسب أدوات الدهان مع النقشة المطلوبة 0
عيوب ناتجة عن سوء التخزين 0
عيوب ناتجة عن طول فترة التخزين 0
عيوب ناتجة عن سوء المصنعية 0
عيوب ناتجة من الصناعة 0
عيوب من سوء إستخدام الشئ المدهون 


وفاء حامد 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وفاء حامد 
Find all posts by وفاء حامد 
إضافة وفاء حامد إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 

(#3) 

وفاء حامد 
Senior Member


المشاركات: 477
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008 15-12-2008, 09:59 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الأكاسيد الملونة 
هي مساحيق بودرة تضاف للقواعد الأساسية لإكسابها لون معين و قد يستخدم نوع واحد أو نوعين من الأكاسيد بشرط عدم حدوث تفاعل بين هذه الأكاسيد و بعضها 0
في حالة الدهانات الشفافة و البيضاء التي تقوم القواعد الأساسية بدون الملونات لا تحتاج في هذه الحالة إلى أي ملونات 0
أنواع الأكاسيد الملونة 
أكاسيد رخية مثل الأسبيداج و الطينة البيضاء و الأحمر الزنغفري الطبيعي 000 إلخ0
أكاسيد كيماوية مثل الليثيبون و كبريتات الباريوم 0
أكاسيد حيوانية مثل الأحمر اللعلي وأحمر الجملكة وأسود وبني العظام 0
الأكاسيد الحرارية مثل الجير السلطاني 0
الأكاسيد النباتية مثل أسود الفحم والأزرق الهندي والأحمرالزنغفرى الصناعي وأحمر الكاديوم والأخضر النباتي 0
أدوت الدهان 
الصنفرة 
و أنواع الصنفرة هي :
1- صنفرة خشنة تأخذ أرقام 40 – 50 – 60 
2- صنفرة متوسطة تأخذ أرقام 80 - 100
3- صنفرة ناعمة تأخذ أرقام 120 – 150 – 180 
4- صنفرة ناعمة جدا 
5- صنفرة مقاومة للماء 
6- صنفرة كهربائية صغيرة الحجم 0
7- صنفرة تركب على كتل خشبية للأسطح المنحنية 0
2- سكاكين المعجون 
الأنواع الرئيسية للسكاكين :
سكينة المعجون العددية من 1 إلى 6 و تكون من الصلب المرن 0
سكينة عمل المذهب الخاص بأعمال الديكورات والموبيليا 0
سكينة الحريق وتستخدم لإزالة الدهانات بالحرق و تكون حادة و مشطوفة 0
سكينة الكرانيش و تستخدم لعمل معجون الكرنيش 0
3- الفرش 
شعر الخنزير: و تستخدم في الدهانات المائية و الزيتية 0
شعر الحصان : هي أنعم من شعر الخنزير و تستخدم في الدهانات السيلولوزية و الجملكة و اللاكيهات 0
الشعر الصناعي : في الدهانات المائية و لا تصلح للدهانات الزيتية أو السيلولوزية لحدوث تفاعل بين هذه الدهانات و الشعر الصناعي 0
ويوجد ايضا فرش مصنوعة من مشتقات نباتية مثل فرش الجير والبيتومين وهو ارخص أنواع الفرش 0
4- الأمشاط 
هي أشهر و أحسن أنواع الفرش لدهانات الطهاره (التشطيب) في الدهانات والورنيشات السنتتيكية أوالسيلولوزية اوالمائية 0
5- الرولات 
أنواع الرولات :
الرولات العادية : 
و تكون الإسطوانة من البلاستيك مكسوه باللباد ذو الوبرة 0
ويجب العناية بغسيل الروله بعد الدهان و ذلك بالمذيب المناسب مثل النفط المعدني في حالة الدهانات الزيتية وبالماء في حالة الدهنات المائية أوبالنثر في حالة الدهانات السيلولوزية مثل الدوكو0
2- الرولات المزخرفة :
و تكون إسطوانتها مصنوعة من الصلب أوالبلاستيك اوالخشب 
كماتوجد رولات حديثة خاصة بالكوارتز والجرافياتو وتكون كسوتها من البلاستيك المنقوش وهي متميزه باللون الأصفر وفي حالة الرغبه في الحصول على نقشات كبيرة يمكن تخريم البلاستيك بسيخ مستدير ساخن 0
3- الرولات الصلبة : 
تستخدم في تفريغ الهواء والضغط على رولات ورق الحائط ثناء اللصق 0 


وفاء حامد 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وفاء حامد 
Find all posts by وفاء حامد 
إضافة وفاء حامد إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 

(#4) 

وفاء حامد 
Senior Member


المشاركات: 477
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008 15-12-2008, 10:01 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

تركيب البوليش للكوارتز و البلاستيك
الخامات النسب 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 19.6% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.3% 
كربونات الكالسيوم 10% 
مادة حافظة 0.1% 
كوبوليمر P.v.a 30% 
كوارتز خشن 20% 
تيلوز 1% 20% 
المجموع 100% 
تركيب بلاستيك بطانات والوان (مطفي) : 
الخامات النسب 
مواد حافظة 0.3% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.1% 
أكسيد تيانيوم 10% 
تبلوز 1% 21.6% 
كربونات كالسيوم 15% 
كوبوليمر P.v.a 20% 
ليثيبون 10% 
بودرة تلك 5% 
المجموع 100% 
تركيب بلاستيك واجهات :
الخامات النسب 
ستيرين اكليريلك 25% 
تيلور 1% 20% 
سيليكات ألمونيوم 10% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات الصوديوم 0.1% 
مواد حافظة 0.3% 
أكسيد التيتانيوم 20% 
بودرة تلك بيضاء 3.6% 
كاولين 10% 
كربونات كالسيوم 10% 
المجموع 100% 
تركيب الكوارتز الأبيض
الخامات النسب 
كوبوليمر P.v.a 30% 
تبيلوز 1% 20% 
سيليكات ألومونيوم 10% 
هيكساميتا فوسفات صوديوم 0.3% 
مواد حافظة 0.1% 
بودرة تلك 4.6% 
كوارتز ناعم 10% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 19% 
كربونات كالسيوم 5% 
المجموع 100% 
تركيب لاكيه خارجي لامع 
الخامات النسب 
راتنج طويل الزيت 45% 
نفط معدني 10% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 25% 
مجففات 1% 
مانع قشرة 0.2% 
مانع ترسيب 1% 
مادة حافظة 0.1% 
أكسيد باريوم 12.7% 
ليثيبون 5% 
المجموع 100% 
تركيب لاكيه نصف لامع
الخامات النسب 
راتنج طويل الزيت 22% 
راتنج متوسط الزيت 18% 
مجففات 0.1% 
مانع قشرة 0.2% 
أكسيد زنك 5.8% 
ليثيبون 10% 
كربونات كالسيوم ناعمة 15% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 17% 
نفط معدني 10% 
المجموع 100% 
تركيب دهان زيتي غير لامع
الخامات النسب 
راتنج طويل زيت الصويا 25% 
نفط معدني 15% 
أكسيد تيتانيوم 20% 
كربونات كالسيوم ناعمة 28.8% 
أكسيد زنك 0.2% 
ليثيبون 7% 
مجففات 1% 
مانع قشرة 1% 
مانع ترسيب 1% 
المجموع 100% 
تأثير الألوان :
دهانات الأسبوتش ( بإستخدام الإسفنج ) 0
إحساس الرخام 0
تأثير الوهج 0
غسيل الألوان 0
مؤثرات القماش 0
الدهان بعمل الاسطمبات أو الشبلو نات أو الاستنيسل 0 
إستخدام شرائط الورق في الديكور 


وفاء حامد 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وفاء حامد 
Find all posts by وفاء حامد 
إضافة وفاء حامد إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 

(#5) 

eng: ahmed essam 
Moderator


المشاركات: 754
تاريخ التسجيل: Jul 2008
الدولة: egypt 16-12-2008, 01:19 AM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بارك الله فيكى

م/ وفاء

وفى انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك القيمة


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كلما أدبني الدهـر أراني نقص عقلـي ...
وإذا ما ازددت علماً زادني علماً بجهلي ...

الشافعى ,,, 


eng: ahmed essam 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى eng: ahmed essam 
إرسال رسالة بريد إلكتروني إلى eng: ahmed essam 
Find all posts by eng: ahmed essam 
إضافة eng: ahmed essam إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 

(#6) 

وفاء حامد 
Senior Member


المشاركات: 477
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008 16-12-2008, 12:43 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة eng: ahmed essam 
بارك الله فيكى

م/ وفاء

وفى انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتك القيمة 

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 


وفاء حامد 
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وفاء حامد 
Find all posts by وفاء حامد 
إضافة وفاء حامد إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 

(#7) 

وفاء حامد 
Senior Member


المشاركات: 477
تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2008 بعض مميزات و عيوب اشهر التكسيات - 16-12-2008, 12:45 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الجدران الجبسية 

قديماً كانت هذه النوعية من معالجات الجدران تستخدم لتجهيز الجدران تمهيداً لطلائها ، لكن أصبحت الأن شائعة جداً كنوع من الأغطية الجدراية الزينية , والتي تتمتع بمظهرها المجعّد والصقيل.
المزايا :
1- تغطي الجدران ذات السطوح غير المنتظمة أو المعيبة
وتحوّل عيوبها إلى مظاهر جمالية.
2- تمتاز بقوتها وطول عمرها وقدرتها على مقاومة البلى فضلاً عن قلة تكلفتها.
3- تمنح هذه النوعية من أغطية الجدران الفرصة لإكساب الحيز شخصية مميزة .
العيوب :
1- السطح الجبسي الخشن والمجعد يجذب الغبار ويتراكم عليه , كما يصعب تنظيفه
2- قد تبدو غير طبيعية أو ذات مظهر متكلف ومفتعل , هذا طبعاً ما لم تكن منفّـذه بشكل جيد.
3- تحتاج لمعاجة المناطق حول نضد وسطوح العمل بمادة مقاومة للماء والرطوبة.

الطــلاء

الطلاء هو البديل الأفضل والأرخص والأقدر على منح العديد من المظاهر المتنوعة بين جميع غطاءات الجدران، ويمكن اختيار لون ونوعية الطلاء وطبيعة سطحه وتقنيته وتنفيذه بما يتلاءم مع قطع الأثاث والمفروشات.
المزايا :
1- يمتاز الطلاء بالتنوع الشديد في ألوانه وطبقاته الأخيره ذات المؤثرات الخاصة .
2- بأغلب انواع الدهانات يمكن تنظيف الجدران المعالجة 
بالطلاء بالمسح أو الغسل بقطعة إسفنج وماء .
3- من السهل إضافة لمسات أخيرة أو أضافية أو إعادة تنفيذ الطلاء جزئياً أو بالكامل. 
العيوب :
1- ليست قوية وصلبة بما يكفي لاستخدامها عند سطوح العمل أو المغاسل .
2- الطلاءات الصقيلة تُظهر العيوب الموجودة في سطح الجدار.
3- قد تتعرض الجدران المطلية للتقشير أو لتكوّن بعض الفطريات أو العفن عليها. 

ورق الجدران 

مثالي لإخفاء عيوب السطح الجدارية وعدم استوائها ، كما يمكن لورق الجدران أن يوفر عزلاً نسبياً ضد البرودة ، فضلاً عن قدرته على خلق تأثيرات الراحة والاسترخاء والأناقة المميزة .
المزايا :
1- توجد نوعيات من ورق الجدران المغطي بطبقة من 
البلاستيك ، وهو ما يمكننا من تنظيفها جيداً
2- يتوافر ورق الجدران بطائفة متنوعة جداً من الطرز 
والألوان والأنساق .
3- يسهل تركيبه ويمنح مظهراً رائعاً .
العيوب :
1- قد يفسده البخار أو يتسبب في تقشيره.
2- من الصعب إصلاحه في حال تعرض أجراء منه ولو صغيرة 
جداً للتلف.
3- قد يكون مكلفاُ في بعض الأحيان ، لا سيما أنواعه الجيدة، 
وعند استخدامه لمسحات ضخمة.

الشرائح والألواح الخشبية 

تفيد هذه المعالجة في إخفاء عيوب سطوح الجدران أو السقوف غير المستوية ، كما تفيد الألواح الخشبية المطلية في توفير عزل جيد ضد الحرارة والصوت.
المزايا :
1- يسهل تركيبها دون الحاجة لمهارة حرفية خبيرة أو مدربة .
2- تفيد في إخفاء عيوب الجدار وعدم استوائه.
3- تفيد في امتصاص الضوضاء ، لاسيما في المطبخ
العيوب :
1- النوعيات ذات الجودة العالية غير متوفرة بشكل دائم.
2- غير مناسبة للمناطق حول المغاسل أو مناطق الطهي أو في الحمّـامات.
3- ذات مظهر تقليدي لا يتلاءم مع كل الطُرز والأنساق. 

الطوب الزجاجي 

مثالي للاستخدام كحاجز أو ساتر بنفاذ الضوء الطبيعي الممتد من فضاء لآخر ، ويمتاز بمظهره العصري.
المزايا :
1- يضفي جمالاً إضافياً و مظهراً ملفتاً على الفضاء المستخدم 
فيه.
2- يمتاز بطول العمر وتحمله للاستخدام الكثيف ومقاومته 
للماء.
3- يسمح للضوء بالنفاذ والترشح من خلالها.
العيوب :
1- مكلفة في معظم الحالات.
2- تحتاج لخبراء محترفين لتركيبها.
3- قد تجعل الغرفة تبدو باردة بعض الشيء ومفتقرة إلى الدفء والحميمية

البلاط ( وكذلك السيراميك )

مثالي لتغطية المساحات الجدارية الضخمة ، لا سيما في مناطق الموقد والمغسلة ، كما يمتاز بتوفره بطائفة متنوعة للغاية من حيث الألوان والأحجام أو الطرز أو طبيعة السطح.
المزايا :
1- يسهل تنظيفه ، ولا سيما أن الخطوط الفاصلة بين قطع 
البلاط ليست كبيرة.
2- يمتاز بقدرته على مقاومة الحرارة ، لذلك فهو ملائم تمامـاً للاستخدام في المطابخ[email protected] البلاط بالألوان الشاحبة يبدو رائعاً عند استخدامه للمساحات الكبيرة.
العيوب :
1- قد يؤدي المظهر المنتظم والمكرر للشعور ببعض الرتابة والملل.
2- قد يؤدي إلى لفت النظر وتحويل الانتباه عن الشخصية المميزة للغرفة.
3- قد لا تكون قطع البلاط داكنة اللون طويلة العمر أو قادرة على تحمّل الاستخدام الكثيف. 

قطع بلاط الموازييك

متوفرة في الأسواق على هيئة شرائح يسهل تركيبها ، تمتاز شرائح بلاط السيراميك هذه بمقاومتها للماء وطول العمر وقدرتها على التحمـّل للاستخدام الكثيف ، وتُعد مثالية للاستخدام في المطابخ والحمـّامات.
المزايا :
1- يفيد استخدام هذه الشرائح في إضفاء هوية مميزة ومامح 
جمالي خاص على سطح الجدار.
2- يسهل تنظيفها.
3- تتيح لنا الفرصة في اعتماد الكثير من الأنساق الأنيقة 
العيوب :
1- التصميمات المعقّدة تستهلك وتهدر الكثير من الوقت والجهد.
2- قد تأوي الخطوط الفاصلة بين قطع الموازييك الصغيرة بعض الصابون والأوساخ.
3- قد تبدو ذات مظهر مكرر ورتيب في حال استُخدمت على مساحات واسعة. 

الجرانيت

إنها الخامة الأكثر شيوعاً للاستخدام في المطابخ ، لا سيما حول سطوح العمل والمغاسل ، وبصفة عامة تعطي هذه الخامة أفضل مؤثراتها عند الاستخدام على مساحات صغيرة.
المزايا :
1- خامة ذات عمر طويل وتحتاج لأدنى قدر من الصيانة ، 
وتتحمل أقصى درجات الاستخدام الشاق والكثيف.
2- يسهل تنظيفها.
3- يسهل مواءمتها مع بقية السطوح والخامات المستخدمة في الفضاء لا سيما مع جرانيت 
سطوح العمل
العيوب 
1- داكنة اللون ذات مظهر بارد بعض الشيء ، كما أنها لا تلائم الاستخدام للمساحات الواسعة.
2- معقدة وقد لا يمكن استخدامها في بعض الفضاءات.
3- مكلفة وينبغي تقطيعها في أماكن خاصة بعيداً عن البيت وبواسطة محترفين.
عن موقع البناء القديم للمهندسه غاده


----------



## مهندسه رنيم (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الجميل دة ونرجو المزيد دائما والتوفيق مهندسه رنيم


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (18 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس يا كبير وهو دا الكلام الكبير :78:


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أبريل 2009)

ارجو التماس العذر من الاخوة الزملاء فعن غير قصد ادرج هذا الموضوع فى منتدى التكييف والتبريد وكان المفروض ان ينزل فى منتدى العمارة والتخطيط ...... ولكن خير لعل بعض المترددين على هذه الصفحة يستفيد 
وشكرا على تواصلكم


----------



## ضاوي (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (11 مايو 2009)

على العموم مشكور ولو انى اتلخبطت جدا وقلت لنفسى ايه اللى جاب البوهيه وايه اللى خلى الدنيا ألوان؟
ربنا معاك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (20 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (4 يوليو 2009)

_شكررا جزيلااا على المجهود الرائع_


----------



## نادية ابراهيم محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

جازك اللة خير الجزاء ونتمني منك مصطلاحات أكثر من ذالك والاكثر أستخدام في السوق


----------



## alaa elzeiny (9 يوليو 2009)

جذاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك


----------



## biong120 (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي لا تبخل علينا بجديدك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس عبد المنعم على مجهودك دة


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

ج ز ا ك الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

*مشكورين*

مشكورين جدا علي هذا الموضوع:59:
ولاكن
أين المصطلحات 
الموضوع كله علي البوية وأخري
الموضوع المفروض يكون في الهندسة المدنية أو قسم الديكور
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## medozs (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المستخدم الشاب (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مرتضى عبدالرحمن (25 مايو 2010)

:28:جزاك الله خير الجزاك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lenaaa (5 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع ومفيد فعلا 
وانا انتظر منك المزيد


----------



## elmohr (6 يوليو 2010)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (24 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## fuadmidya (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
شكرا" اكتسبنا فائدة كبيرة​


----------



## \نضال (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى على مجهودك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## A HASSAN (7 مارس 2011)

*اخوتي المهندسين الأكارم أرجو مساعدتي في تصحيح حل المسألة التالية :
مطلوب دراسة تركيب تكييف مركزي باكج مدمج L.G لمسجد أبعاده :
1- الطول 70 متر
2- العرض50 متر
3-الارتفاع 3.5 متر
مطلوب أولا حساب الحمل الحراري
الحل :
من القانون التالي 


233طن = 12000btu /المساحة×800=الحمل الحراري
أي نحتاج الى تسـع مكائن 25 طن 
من أجل تصميم الدكت:
لكل ماكينة 
10000 = 25 طن × 400C.F.M 
C.F.M 10000 لكل ماكينة
ويكون مقطع الدكت الرئيسي من مسطرة حساب مقاطع الدكت عند السرعة 1400F.P.M
(40 × 30 بوصة)
أرجو ممن عنده خبرة عملية جيدة المشاركة في التصحيح للخطأ وأنا أقبل النقد البناء ويرجى التفصيل الممل بالحسابات مع جزيل الشكر.

*​








 

 مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ضاوي (14 مارس 2011)

مشكووور ونتظر منك المزيد


----------



## mohamed26 (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 مارس 2011)

*مجهود رائع*

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس 
للزيادة يرجى زيارة الموقع ادنه

http://www.almohandes.org/portal/2009/01/مصطلحات-التبريد-وتكييف-الهواء-1/​


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (15 مايو 2011)

تخزين شحنة


----------



## وائل البحراوى (15 مايو 2011)

عزيزى المهندس عبد المنعم جزاك الله خير


----------



## mroan alaa (29 مايو 2011)

اشكرك واتمن لك دوام الصحه والتقدم


----------



## firasqurany (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المشاركات الرائعة


----------

